

San Francisco Startup Weekend: HelpHookup.com (live progress) - waleedka
http://helphookup.com/

======
waleedka
This is the San Francisco startup weekend. We're in there right now, locked up
in a big room, and hacking away our Community Response Web application. It's
intense. We'll be releasing today.

